# HOB Filter on Thick Wall Tank



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I have an 125 G aquarium and the plastic rim is 1 and a quarter inch wide. I had hoped to put an aquaclear filter on this but the rim is to wide for the filter. I tried all but the 1100 and none fit. Is there a remedy to this without cutting the plastic rim of the tank? Do other filter manufacturers make wider HOB filters? I like a backup HOB on all my tanks because it keeps the surface scum down.

Lee


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

The 110's will fit, I ran 2 of them on my 125g...


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes, the 110 does fit thanks. I picked one up this afternoon. I hope it breaks in soon though. It sounds like a tank. The heavy surface scum was gone in a couple of hours though.

Lee


----------

